# Bonding Outside Disconnect



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm trying to make and old service as safe and code compliant as I can without changing the outside disconnect. The disco. is an old 200A fused disco.. The GEC is tied to the neutral (grounded conductor) at the service drop at the weatherhead. It then runs down the side of the house into the ground where I think it is connected to the water line. I want to bond the disconnect can to the neutral and GEC. Where or how could I do this in the can? Since the neutral and GEC are already tied at the weatherhead I don't think I would need to bring the GEC into the can again. How would I connect from the neutral lug to the can, and how to connect it at the can? Would a ground clip work? The reason I'm wanting to do this is the panel inside is actually a sub panel since the disco. is outside, and I want to separate the grounds and neutrals in the sub panel. Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> I'm trying to make and old service as safe and code compliant as I can without changing the outside disconnect. The disco. is an old 200A fused disco.. The GEC is tied to the neutral (grounded conductor) at the service drop at the weatherhead. It then runs down the side of the house into the ground where I think it is connected to the water line. I want to bond the disconnect can to the neutral and GEC. Where or how could I do this in the can? Since the neutral and GEC are already tied at the weatherhead I don't think I would need to bring the GEC into the can again. They shouldn't be bonded ahead of the disco! How would I connect from the neutral lug to the can, and how to connect it at the can?MBJ Would a ground clip work? The reason I'm wanting to do this is the panel inside is actually a sub panel since the disco. is outside, and I want to separate the grounds and neutrals in the sub panel. Any help on this would be appreciated.


Where's your Jman at?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> Where's your Jman at?


Jman? If you mean Journeyman, it's just me. I know how to ground/bond at a newer service, I just haven't had any experience with an old fused diconnect. The neutral and GEC are commonly bonded at the weatherhead here in older wiring, say early 1980's and older. If it were up to me I would replace the old fused disco. with a new outdoor MBP and and go from there. The HO's don't want this just now, but I feel I need to make this as safe as possible until they want it updated.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Disconnect the GEC from the weatherhead and run it through a lug bolted to the can and then land it on the neutral.

Or you could just leave it in place and take a bond jumper from the neutral to the can.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> I'm trying to make and old service as safe and code compliant as I can without changing the outside disconnect. The disco. is an old 200A fused disco.. The GEC is tied to the neutral (grounded conductor) at the service drop at the weatherhead. It then runs down the side of the house into the ground where I think it is connected to the water line. I want to bond the disconnect can to the neutral and GEC. Where or how could I do this in the can? Since the neutral and GEC are already tied at the weatherhead I don't think I would need to bring the GEC into the can again. How would I connect from the neutral lug to the can, and how to connect it at the can? Would a ground clip work? The reason I'm wanting to do this is the panel inside is actually a sub panel since the disco. is outside, and I want to separate the grounds and neutrals in the sub panel. Any help on this would be appreciated.


The Neutral being tied to the Grounding Electrode via the GEC at the weather head is at the utilities discretion. Remembering that the purpose of the grounding electrode is for protection against possible lightning strikes or other aberrant voltages, it makes sense. BONDING the neutral to the water pipe at the panel should be done, as well.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice of you to join us Riv! :thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Nice of you to join us Riv! :thumbup:


Thank you. It is a nice place to be when everyone is "Playing Nice:.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> The Neutral being tied to the Grounding Electrode via the GEC at the weather head is at the utilities discretion. Remembering that the purpose of the grounding electrode is for protection against possible lightning strikes or other aberrant voltages, it makes sense. BONDING the neutral to the water pipe at the panel should be done, as well.


Thanks, Riveter and InPhase277!


----------

